# Nissan Wingroad QB15D



## sk8 (Aug 20, 2005)

I'm looking at purchasing one of these. This is the 2000yr model with fuel injection 1.5L engine, and has done just over 50K miles. Does anyone drive one of these? What's your overall impression?

Thanks.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

There was some guy from Trinidad that was going off about his Wingroad about 3 months ago but that's all I've ever heard of the car. Maybe do a search?


----------



## rumey (May 10, 2006)

Hi

I own a Wingroad (2000, WFY11 chassi, auto) and it is the best family car I've owned. Comfy and fuel efficient plus the wagon rear comes in handy with the kids.

I have been trying searches on the web to find a user manual etc and info is woefully lacking. No credit to Nissan for making these searches horrendous and the support on the Nissan site is pathetic to say the best. Does any of you guys know any online resources on the wingroad and specially where I can get manuals?

PS: My mechanic tells me that the engine is the same as an FB15 engine, but I'm not sure of this. Where can I get FB15 manuals.... Thanks for any replies.


----------



## ronny (May 11, 2007)

Hey i am looking for the manual my self, yes this car is very efficient especially with the K&N air filter installed.


----------



## ronny (May 11, 2007)

I am looking for fusebox info, mine seems to be in janpanese


----------

